# Cold Weather Emergency in Peru



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

My dad just found this article while looking for some climate data on Peru. -11 F is pretty cold. Even for someone from Chicago.

Latin American Herald Tribune - Peru Government Declares Cold Wave Emergency in 16 Regions


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow! hope the animals know how to deal with it.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Well here in Tarapoto it was more like a 'comfort wave' than a cold wave. Daytime highs around 75 and nights around 65. The frogs seem just fine here. Last week we caught 39 imitator in one day, a new record!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nicer weather than Boston... can't wait until Oct and Peru!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong but couldn't lower temps help spread chyrid? ;(


----------

